# My Big Guy is sick



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah i was woken Up today at 6 to find My 14" Piraya stuck underneath a piece of driftwood. It looked very bad as he was swiming upside down ect.... Now ho0wever he has righted himself and is smiwing normaly, however he still has the white eye. As of last night he was perfect, not a problem, I have no idea what happened, Some help please! here are some pics

Edit: Alot of the skin lesions are from him rolling on the gravel this morning.....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Another Closeup....ALSO, the 2 reds in the tank are fine, No problems...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Busey, I think everyone is scared to give you advice on such an amazing fish. If it were me, I would add some salt at 1tblspoon per 10 gallons. The reason I say this is they eye looks like the eye of a rhom I got in a while ago and that cleared him up in 2 days. Have you checked the water....He looks like some fish I have received in shipping and it was caused by ammonia.
Good luck man.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Damn Busey, I think everyone is scared to give you advice on such an amazing fish. If it were me, I would add some salt at 1tblspoon per 10 gallons. The reason I say this is they eye looks like the eye of a rhom I got in a while ago and that cleared him up in 2 days. Have you checked the water....He looks like some fish I have received in shipping and it was caused by ammonia.
> Good luck man.


 hahah Well thanks for The Advice, I was thinking the same thing, So I did it. Tested the Amonia levels and they are fine.... Really odd. I'll keep you posted. He does appear to be getting better slowly....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Also check your pH... A drastic drop in pH can also lead to ammonia burn-like symptoms.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Busey,
Im so sorry......







Such a beautiful fish............
With the proper care you are giving him , he will be fine in no time


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

tell us how things turn out


----------

